

µTorrent 1.0 for Mac released - drewr
http://www.utorrent.com/downloads/mac

======
Naga
This is a bit late to the boat. Not sure about on Windows, but on OS X,
Transmission is a great torrent client.

~~~
maximilian
I don't have any evidence to back it up, but I think uTorrent has better
network code and produces faster downloads. I use despite its slight ugliness
compared to transmission.

------
surki
hmm, Linux?

After trying many clients, I have settled for rTorrent
(libtorrent.rakshasa.no) which is quite lean and terminal based (so that I can
wrap it in a Screen session)

It supports OS X as well.

~~~
pjscott
The uTorrent people say they're working on a Linux version, but haven't given
details. Until then, it works well under Wine. Or there are a lot of other
options, too.

------
erenemre
oh who needs a torrent client after <http://put.io> ?

